
How The FCC Plans to Save the Internet by Destroying It - vxNsr
https://medium.com/p/7805f8049503
======
digikata
After reading the article, I see a typical abstract call to speak to the FCC.
So what is the best way to do that? Send public comments to the FCC? I see
this: [http://www.fcc.gov/comments](http://www.fcc.gov/comments) with a
listing of proceedings, for example:

Proceeding #14-28 Protecting and Promoting the Open Internet

hmm

------
davesque
For god's sake, why didn't this get more upvotes?

For those interested, a public comment inbox at fcc.gov:

openinternet@fcc.gov

Also, please take a moment to contact your congressmen:

[http://www.house.gov/representatives/](http://www.house.gov/representatives/)
[https://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_...](https://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm)

